# Mares on the trail



## Beckyinva (May 2, 2011)

I've heard more than once that "mares take care of you" while riding them on the trail. Can someone give me an example of how mares take care of you?
Thanks


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Mares usually know the way back home, or to the trailer....most geldings do not seem to care!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't think that trait is necessarily gender-specific.. a good trail horse can come in either gender.

I know I have been told that mares have better self-preservation instincts than geldings, therefore will keep you safe as they keep themselves safe. Again, not sure I believe that covers every mare as I have ridden some pretty nutty mares who would have happily killed the both of us on trail! :wink:


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't think it's true in general. My old mare treated me like her idiot child, the current one (now ridden by my riding buddy, since she's well beyond my present skill level) can be a self-centered brat and throw little hissy fits. My buddy's gelding (that I'm riding now) is somewhere in the middle. And all three know their way back to the trailer.


----------

